# Security Implications of IPv6 on IPv4 Networks



## tingo (May 3, 2012)

In case you haven't seen this one yet:
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-gont-opsec-ipv6-implications-on-ipv4-nets-01

It seems Ipv6 can have an impact, even if you think you have IPv4 only.


----------



## bbzz (May 3, 2012)

There's nothing new in this really, but still good to keep somewhere in the back of head.
Thanks for posting.


----------

